
Silicon Valley Can't Be Neutral in the US – China Cold War - atlasunshrugged
https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/06/22/zoom-china-us-cold-war-unsafe/
======
platinumrad
We shouldn't accept the premise that there needs to be a cold war in the first
place.

